# Soul Cleansing !



## Archived_Member16 (Sep 8, 2006)

*This Shabad is by Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Jap on Pannaa 4 *

BrIAY hQu pYru qnu dyh ]
pwxI DoqY auqrsu Kyh ]
mUq plIqI kpVu hoie ]
dy swbUxu leIAY Ehu Doie ]
BrIAY miq pwpw kY sMig ]
Ehu DopY nwvY kY rMig ]
puMnI pwpI AwKxu nwih ]
kir kir krxw iliK lY jwhu ]
Awpy bIij Awpy hI Kwhu ]
nwnk hukmI Awvhu jwhu ]20]

bhar*ee**ai* hathh p*ai*r than dh*ae*h ||
p*aa*n*ee* dhh*o*th*ai* o*u*tharas kh*ae*h ||
m*oo*th pal*ee*th*ee* kaparr h*o*e ||
dh*ae* s*aa*b*oo*n l*ee**ai* ouh*u* dhh*o*e ||
bhar*ee**ai* math p*aa*p*aa* k*ai* sa(n)g ||
ouh*u* dhh*o*p*ai* n*aa*v*ai* k*ai* ra(n)g ||
p*u*(n)n*ee* p*aa*p*ee* *aa*khan n*aa*h*i* ||
kar kar karan*aa* l*i*kh l*ai* j*aa*h*u* ||
*aa*p*ae* b*ee*j *aa*p*ae* h*ee* kh*aa*h*u* ||
n*aa*nak h*u*kam*ee* *aa*vah*u* j*aa*h*u* ||20||

_When the hands and the feet and the body are dirty,_
_water can wash away the dirt._
_When the clothes are soiled and stained by urine,_
_soap can wash them clean._
_But when the intellect is stained and polluted by sin,_
_it can only be cleansed by the Love of the Name._
_Virtue and vice do not come by mere words;_
_actions repeated, over and over again, are engraved on the soul._
_You shall harvest what you plant._
_O Nanak, by the Hukam of God's Command, we come and go in reincarnation. ||20||_

http://www.sikhitothemax.com/Page.asp?SourceID=G&PageNo=&ShabadID=20&Format=2


----------



## Archived_member2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pray Truth for all and say Satsriakal!
Soul Jyot Ji!

What relates to soul cleaning here? Please explain.


Balbir Singh


----------

